# Barktoberfest 2006 - Dallas/Fort Worth



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

Katie, my brother, his wife, and I went to Barktoberfest last year and it was great. We took 2 goldens and a yellow lab pup. It was a blast. The best part was the costume contest they had for dogs. The funniest one was a wiener dog dressed up as Napoleon Dynamite.

If you are in the DFW area you should stop by. It is a lot of fun and there were a ton of goldens running around their last year.

INFORMATION


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd love to see photos.....Unfortunately, I'm in Seattle, so not a chance of me making it. I've never heard of anything like that up in our area, though.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We also had a similar event here last weekend. It was held at a local race track and also had a dog jog. It looked like a lot of fun. 

http://www.runningtime.net/Races/dog_jog/2006/Info.htm


----------

